# China full size SUV and trucks,LWB car



## testeridd (Feb 18, 2009)

you may think chinese love small cars and manual transmission with those European did, but no, china has a taste similar to north america!
























































































































There are many more limosine(same as US or Canda), can anyone tell me how can I post attachments?


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

you are very funny... why must your taste follow north american? any special reason?


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, yeah, I never saw cars like that in Europe... Specially Nissan, Toyota and those minisuvs of Honda.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

waste of gas...


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Are trucks like the F-150, Ram, and Silverado actually offered there? If so, I had no idea.


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

im sorry but this is fucking retarded


----------



## Htay9500 (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder how they're maintained.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

What do you want to prove? China has the same poor taste as North America? Don't use selected photos to get biased opinion. Actually you can get the same conclusion by taking similar photos in any country. China has much more small cars than SUVs.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thats where our stolen trucks end up


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

spongeg said:


> thats where our stolen trucks end up


I hope they clean up the bloodstains and bullet holes then.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

This is one of those retarded threads created by some insecure little minds.


----------

